# Best incubator



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello, I am going to buy an incubator for the future. I was looking at the exo terra reptibator. But I've also heard of using the hovabator. Any advice is good advice!


----------



## motero (Feb 12, 2014)

The best Incubator is the one that hatches the most eggs.



Do some searches on home made or DIY incubators and you will learn lots of good stuff about what makes a good incubator. Then compare the needs of the eggs to the features of the incubators. Or search this forum, this has been discussed before.


----------



## Saleama (Feb 12, 2014)

Just remember you do not need the automatic egg turner and all those other chicken egg features. The added water pans that cost extra...all of those things are really not necessary for reptile eggs and in some cases, they cost more. Look for cheaper versions that do not have those. Go digital and see threw.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have cheap hovabators (bought off craigslist for $20) and an expensive refrigerator like one (I got as a present.) They both work pretty much the same. I've had great results with both.


----------



## TortieLuver (Feb 12, 2014)

The inexpensive hovabator a 1602n are awesome and work fantastic. I have several of them, but you could do a homemade one using an old refrigerator or if you want to hold a bunch of eggs. It's been my experience with incubators that more expensive doesn't mean better.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting to see everyone's advice .....

"you can play baseball with a broom handle too"


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: RE: Best incubator*



N2TORTS said:


> "you can play baseball with a broom handle too"



Tried that once...Didnt work.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > "you can play baseball with a broom handle too"
> ...



Neither will some of the above advice............


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 13, 2014)

I ' ve in 13 yrs used the little boxes , I bought a nice incubator ( I've never took out of the box) , and I made one out of a wine cooler with a glass front . I like it the best : it holds the most eggs ,it works the best , and most important I MADE IT .


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 13, 2014)

How does one go about making an incubator?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well a wine cooler is insalated and air tight so you'll need sml air pump and some plastic tubing , a reptile heat pad , a inside and outside thermomitor , and a plug in thermomitor .


----------



## Saleama (Feb 13, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Perhaps instead of being cryptic, you could add your expertise to the topic? If you know something that is better than what is suggested than it would benefit all of us to hear that rather than your stick ball analogy. After all, the guy who produces the ghosts should have some very good advice on this topic?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry...I've re-read all the above posts and I don't see any bad advice.

I've used a Little Giant bird brooder ever since the beginning of time. I have 6 of them. They work just fine. I take out the wire shelf and use plastic sandwich boxes with holes punched in the sides up towards the top. I then put in moistened perlite or vermiculite, nestle the eggs down in the medium and put the top on the sandwich box. I also fill the water receptacles that are in the bottom of the incubator.

Wishing I had a bigger incubator I spent about $200 on a thermo-electric, electronic mini-fridge type incubator. I never could get it where I could understand the difference between the real temperature inside and what the reading said, so I gave it to my tortoise partner. He's happy with it.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2014)

Saleama said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > tffnytorts said:
> ...


Ok Pal ......No problem â€¦..first letâ€™s start with the H20 and Oxygen exchange necessary requirements for each species. I will use Redfoots as an example .We want to create Humidity, not moisture in our incubation container. We do not want to create a wet environment, just high ambient humidity in the container (80-90%). We also need to be sure there is an amount of ventilation, or the exchange of air by opening a sealed container on a regular basis(not needed on other â€˜professional Batorâ€™s as they most all have a constant air flow exchange). Eggs are living things, and though their demands are low, they require oxygen to live. A sealed container is not preferable, because in a short amount of time, the air can become stagnant, which can promote condensation and growth mold and bacteria. Ventilation holes should be very small to insure that excessive moisture is not lost through evaporation. This can be a tough venture to try and measure accurately with even the most current hand held sensor devices. A permanent humidity probe (placed within the box) with a digital exterior read out, will give you a more accurate result without disrupting your box. This also applies to your temps.
Letâ€™s look at the World for a second. We know that temperature changes effect the Dewpoint. This is why, when we have cool nights, that in the morning we have dew on our cars, the ground, plant leafs... Dew is really just natureâ€™s version of condensation. Condensation is our biggest Enemy in egg incubating. Excessive condensation creates Dew on our eggs and the inside of the container, often causing droplets to form on the roof. Condensation promotes mold and bacterial growth, which is our enemy in the microclimate we call our "egg box". The larger our container, and the more media we use, the less the contents are effected by environmental changes in temperature. This is not a big factor in a perfectly controlled incubator climate, but can be a disaster for eggs that require, or thrive, with a mild temperature fluctuation. Temperature fluctuation can be an important part of the incubation of the eggs of many species, so we must understand the mechanics of providing the best management practices possible. The bottom line is that in all situations, this is an example of "bigger is always better". By using the largest container possible, and choosing the right media, we can significantly increase our rate of success. Smaller incubators create various amounts of â€œHot Spotsâ€ that thru very accurate record keeping I could prove theory on success on hatch rate as to where placed in the Batorâ€™.
This is just the first part of the equation, and some understanding what we are striving for in our little micro-chamber. Taking good notes is also essential, so that you can remember your failure and success in years to come. Coming up with a recipe that works for you, and writing it down will insure you get it right every time. There are a lot of variability that can affect our success, so a formula that works for One person in California, might now work for another in North Dakota.

Face it these little creatures hatch naturally around the world in the darn groundâ€¦â€¦and Iâ€™m sure one could hatch one in a coffee can if they choose. I have hatched 100â€™s of eggs and used just about every incubator on the market. Iâ€™m pretty crafty as well , so making one is not that big of deal. But the components (quality) themselves are where itâ€™s tuff to draw a line of a DYI or Manufactured. I will however stress to your research and donâ€™t necessary look for a pretty reptile picture on the package.


----------



## Saleama (Feb 13, 2014)

So to the beginner, JD, one who has not even attempted to hatch an egg, what would you recommend? I myself will be attempting three toed box turtles this summer. We have been letting them do what they do in the ground but they are really hard to find. One year we found 19 babies and the next year only 5. As a beginner, while doing some research myself, I would like to have at least a starting point. I've talked to people who swear by a styro-foam cooler with a light bulb and some tupperware filled with water? Personally, I would like to start with something a little more, um, developed.


----------



## bettinge (Feb 13, 2014)

I quite like the "Little Giant". I have a hovabator but don't like it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think Evan some one with out years of time working with turtles or torts should loose many eggs . If their asking those of us with years of working with torts and turtles and doing what we say they shouldn't many or any !


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2014)

Sal this time you have a much better approach with less tude'.....
Like I mentioned, One could use a coffee can/light bulb and if the right temps/humidity are met- you may have a successful hatch. There are times (few for myself but has happened) where we miss eggs during the laying and they will naturally ground hatch inside the hut or within the tortoise groundsâ€¦.Again stressing â€œdepends where you live and the time of yearâ€. Choosing the Batorâ€™ that works for you and how easy it is to maintain during these times (4-6 months) with a *constant* it what it boils down to. Knowing the species requirements, maturity and health of the Dam all play roles during these times as well. You will find hatching Radiâ€™, Hypoâ€™s or other high end torts who produce less than 1/10th of a Sullie in a single lay â€¦.One is a little more hesitant to wildly take chances of BYO. (We already have) Most of the breeders have spent many of years trying to â€œperfectâ€ their own system for the species they breed and adjusting to where they perform this. Hatching a single clutch can be done â€¦.hatching many clutches all through-out the year is a different ball game only to be met with experience.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought the reason we are here is to help the in-experienced people to do what we have tried many times to do with a few failures but to help new people to do it without as many failures . That's why so many new people join everyday . Have a great day


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 13, 2014)

Saleama said:


> So to the beginner, JD, one who has not even attempted to hatch an egg, what would you recommend? I myself will be attempting three toed box turtles this summer. We have been letting them do what they do in the ground but they are really hard to find. One year we found 19 babies and the next year only 5. As a beginner, while doing some research myself, I would like to have at least a starting point. I've talked to people who swear by a styro-foam cooler with a light bulb and some tupperware filled with water? Personally, I would like to start with something a little more, um, developed.



Just my extra 2 cents here - I find the hovabator an excellent incubator for the box turtle eggs. Since this is your first time, I really recommend just getting something cheap and easy. It's already put together, keeps a steady temperature, and holds humidity well. I always have very good results using it with my box turtle eggs. Good luck!


----------



## RGB (Feb 16, 2014)

Little Giant Still Air Egg Incubator 9200

I use the little giant successfully (and it is very cheap), although these are my observations about using it:
1) humidity remained low- I added cups of water with a sponge and blocked off many of the airflow vents which worked great
2) thermometer included in kit is terrible- get an accurate one
3) take some time to calibrate it before eggs laid, this is true with all incubators

Many people use the hovabator with great success.

Best of luck


----------



## bigred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ive also hatched hundreds of redfoot eggs using the 2 hovabators with good success and great hatch rate. I also know some folks that hatch plenty of radiated eggs using hovabators, they said hovabators worked the best for them. I have never used anything else so I cant really comment on them


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay! Thanks, both of you!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2014)

Like I said above, I've used the Little Giant Bird Brooder ever since. I have several of them. The only thing that I don't like about it is it's not big enough.

Anyway, last week-end my tortoise partner was here and he saw my eggs in the incubator and the way I have them in the little plastic tubs. He looked it up online and bought us a Reptibator. I have a feeling this is going to work out great. It not much bigger around, but it's about twice a tall. I no longer have to try to find little flat sandwich tubs for the eggs, I can use any kind of plastic tub. The incubator has a digital read-out on top, and can be programmed to show either Farenheit or Centigrade. You program the temp you want to maintain, then you program the alarm, which will go off and let you know if the temp falls or climbs past your program. Right now there are no eggs in it, but I'll let you all know how I like it after I've used it a bit.


----------



## RGB (Mar 1, 2014)

Yvonne,
Keep an eye on humidity.... My reptibator is excellent at maintaining temps steady (the thermostat is at the top- I find it is cooler down near the bottom), but I find it difficult to maintain humidity in the 70's. 
I look forward to your assessment.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 1, 2014)

unlike any of the above mentioned , when you get into the high end stuff..there are advantages.....
#1 No need to constantly add water ....These systems use a "wick" type system for humidity , which only needs filling 1 x a month.
#2 No guess work or poor manual read outs -Digital read out of Temps and humidity +/- less than 1 degree. Professional heating elements as well as temp/humidity probes provides a *CONSTANT* even temp and humidity through out your incubation process. Water jacket walls and door.
3# Space- The one I currently own holds 400 eggs. ( and yes they can get that full)
4# No hot spots as fans circulate entire enclosure ( why the old Hovabators added them to their new system .... aka:stagnate air)
#5 Quality.....why mess around when you worked so hard to get those eggs....would be a real drag a $200 incubator made in China craped out on you full of eggs. I have gone through several of those units in the last 10 years. I would also imagine run time would be taking into effect. I have mine running all year long.....aka eggs all year long! 


PS: I do have an extra one for sale/trade
Email me if interested

VWR Scientific 1545 Digital Incubator 120V HEATS UP TO 67.3Â°C Sheldon Shel-Lab. Sheldon Shel-Lab VWR Scientific 1545 Digital Incubator HEATS UP TO 67.3Â°C. Model: 1545.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2014)

RGB said:


> Yvonne,
> Keep an eye on humidity.... My reptibator is excellent at maintaining temps steady (the thermostat is at the top- I find it is cooler down near the bottom), but I find it difficult to maintain humidity in the 70's.
> I look forward to your assessment.



Do you remove the sponge?


----------



## RGB (Mar 1, 2014)

Yvonne: I did remove the sponge so I could keep the water tray full on bottom and I covered all the holes. I keep two cups of water with sponges in them as well.


----------



## skottip (Mar 2, 2014)

I have hatched well over a thousand tortoises and I have used hovabators with great success and also home made incubators with great success. Temperature consistency and air flow(via a small fan) are the most important factors when choosing and incubator. What you put your eggs in is a different story. 
Good luck!
Scott


----------



## redterra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yvonne
Does the reptibator have room enough for large MEE eggs?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it does. It's a lot deeper inside than the Little Giant.


----------



## redterra (Mar 2, 2014)

oh good image, thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2014)

motero said:


> The best Incubator is the one that hatches the most eggs.



I Like This Answer ......


----------

